# Hey babe charters orange beach



## cmtemple (Jun 8, 2016)

Great trip on the Hey babe out of orange beach itch captain Mark Wheeler


----------



## cmtemple (Jun 8, 2016)

Red snapper


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks like a good day, what were the prices like?


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jun 30, 2016)

Great catch. A grouper that size will yank a knot in your tail.


----------



## deers2ward (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice gag


----------



## Raylander (Jul 1, 2016)

That's a big grouper brother. Nice haul! A little sore after reeling those fish in? How far out did ya'll go?


----------

